# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Пропали папки с диска

## megasend

Приветствую.
На диске C стояла Windows 8.1, потребовалось переустановить. Все личные файлы храню на диске D.
Отформатировал C. Диск D не трогал. После установки винды оказалось, что почти половина папок с D куда-то исчезла. В свойствах диска занято 293 ГБ, а если выделить содержимое D и посмотреть свойства, то насчитывает ~90 ГБ.
Скрытых папок нет. Смотрел содержимое D через файлменеджер акрониса с загрузочного диска - та же история, папок нет.
Пытался восстановить файлы через Recover My Files - ни одного файла из потерянных папок не было найдено, как и их самих.
В чём может быть причина и, самое главное, возможно ли восстановить папки? Информация в них весьма ценная.
Спасибо.

----------


## ДядяВася

> После установки винды оказалось, что почти половина папок с D куда-то исчезла. В свойствах диска занято 293 ГБ, а если выделить содержимое D и посмотреть свойства, то насчитывает ~90 ГБ.
> .


Очень и очень похоже на вирус. Кто знает, что за сборка Win. 8.1 установлена, да и чем она активировалась? Это к тому, что  может и отсюда прихвачено.
Можно:
Просканировать все утилитами DrWEB CureIt, Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool, AVZ - можно даже несколькими.
Скачать Total Commander, можно портативную версию, чтобы не устанавливать, если им не привыкли пользоваться, он должен увидеть папки, скрытые вирусом.
А если все равно не выходит сделать папки видимыми, то на форумах антивируса своего задать вопрос, как их сделать видимыми.
Если это не вирус, то, наверно, переустановить систему ещё раз - а вдруг? Не знаю.

----------


## inferno2015

Ну лучше всего будет восстановить систему

----------

